# Buying a 70's Ariens SnowBlower



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

Ive been looking into getting a used snow blower and the more investigating i did, the more i was leaning towards the older machines that were made to last. Long story short i was on Craigslist tonight and i have someone right down the street from me selling 2 difference 70's models that he completely rebuilt including installing brand new motors in them. Here is part of the add.

New Parts Installed...
Predator 6.5HP { 212cc } Gas Engine, Drive Belt, Axle Bushings, Shear Pins, Auger Bushings, Friction Drive Bearings, Heavy Duty Wear Shoes, Impeller Bearing, Custom Oil Drain Tube, Gearbox Oil. 
3 Hour motor break-in done, all adjustments made, All joints & moving parts lubed up, Welded engine mounting studs { Not Bolts }

I wondering which model to get because the are very similar with the same work done to both of them and in almost the same condition, and they are the same price ..lol Which would you choose and why?

The model number are 910962 which i believe is a 1971 and the other is 910008 and is a 1973 i think.. Any info would be great because i think im gonna go look at these tomorrow being that he is right around the corner.. Ty and great website im glad i found this place


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

if he has one with chrome handles and a differential get that one. the ones with white handlebars were the base models up until 1976


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!
If all those parts were replaced, and replaced correctly I might add, then there shouldn't be an issue with the blowers. The Predator motor is a great choice for replacing onto a snowblower, plenty of oomph behind it.
Can't go wrong with the older machines, that's why they're still around and why many of us still use them


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey you're right up the road from me!

As you've probably realized by now, either would be a good choice and there's very little difference between the two.

All other things being equal, I'd probably pick the '73 because you can engage/disengage the belt drive from the operator's position which is a little safer and more convenient than the older arrangement. But the other is fine too... I've owned two of that type and loved 'em both.

Maybe the thing to do is go look at both and see what your impression is. Maybe one will feel a little tighter or have smoother controls or something.

Edit: looking at the photos again, it appears the wheel-drive control may work differently? I know on the older models, when the handle is released the machine goes, and you squeeze it to make the machine stop which IMHO is a bit unsafe. If the '73 works the opposite way... you squeeze the handle to make the machine *go*, I'd definitely pick that one.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

ELaw said:


> Edit: looking at the photos again, it appears the wheel-drive control may work differently? I know on the older models, when the handle is released the machine goes, and you squeeze it to make the machine stop which IMHO is a bit unsafe. If the '73 works the opposite way... you squeeze the handle to make the machine *go*, I'd definitely pick that one.


yes, that is correct..
up to and including 1972, you press the lever to *stop* the machine, and let go to make it run..which means the machine will run by itself, without your hands on the handlebars..not a big deal IMO, in fact, I like it! but it is technically less safe..

starting in 1973, they reversed it..you have to physically hold down the lever (on the left-hand handlebar) to make it run, and letting go makes it stop.

scot


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

What's the Price? I have a 10000 series predator powered machine for $350 hudson ma


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the one on the bottom is the newer safer version. jackmels i also saw your ad for the honda gx160 one like a week ago for 300


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

ok TY elaw,i did read up on the different models and i think i will go with the 73 as long as it looks good.. Ill take em both for a spin..lol. Kinda wish there was some snow.. Anyway, Hes asking $400 for either one, Jack. Im gonna offer $350 and see what he says.. Hes literally right down the street from me , which is nice...


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

Ty to everyone here on the forum for all your info.. Between everyone here, and the person i bought the machine from, i bought the 73 model off him today.. This is a nice little hobby ive gotten myself into totally out of necessity..lol . Anyway, I would just like to let everyone here in the forums know that the person i bought this snowblower from does this as a hobby and only works on these older Ariens snowblowers.. I was shocked when i went to his house and saw all the machines he had..All he works on is Ariens.. Hes a mechanic/machinist with a small machine shop in his garage and he can make pretty much anything..lol. He has parts/motors and rebuilt Ariens snowblowers .. If anyone needs anything or lives in the Lowell Ma area i would be more than happy to give you his info if your looking for parts or a machine.. Thanks again for this great forum


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Good luck with your new to you machine. I only just started playing with these, but it's kinda cool to see how much and how thick the metal used on these are. Keeps us Out of the bars! Have fun


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

Well, decided to repaint my Ariens and continuing this thread, got a few photos of the tear down and rebuild.. Found that the Auger Bearing Was shot. I do have a question about the Universal Joints for the chute adjustment.. Mine are sloppy as **** and i want to fix that. What are the going prices on these things? Ive seen 40 to 50 Bucks.. Really? For a Little U joint? Please tell me i can find them cheaper .. Any way, Heres the Break down and Repaint starting process.


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

Ive found some different U joints that will work and are much better than the originals.. What about Tire Chains.. I still have the old rusty ones which still work.. Should i keep those or look for newer ones?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Looking great! 
Unless you need to clear snow from a fairly steep slope, IMO you don't need chains at all..
I've been using the original tires on my '71 Ariens for a decade now, in Western NY, no chains wanted or needed.


Scot


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

ChuckD said:


> Ive found some different U joints that will work and are much better than the originals..


Any chance of getting a link?



ChuckD said:


> What about Tire Chains.. I still have the old rusty ones which still work.. Should i keep those or look for newer ones?


I'm with sscotsman on this... I've had a number of Ariens machines and the only one I thought justified the aggravation of chains was one with solid tires that were bald. The older ones with tread were good enough, the newer ones with sno-hog and xtrac type tires are even better.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@*Chuck*,


Many years ago, I tried chains ... took them right off, they shook the machine to much for my liking.


I found the turf tires they come with always slipping.


I put on a set of Snow Hogs, never looked back, and have them on all my machines, except now that I have one with the XTrac, a Craftsman, , I just ordered a set of XTrac for the 8HP Ariens I am rebuilding. I expect them to perform as good, if not better than the Snow Hogs.


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> Looking great!
> Unless you need to clear snow from a fairly steep slope, IMO you don't need chains at all..
> I've been using the original tires on my '71 Ariens for a decade now, in Western NY, no chains wanted or needed.
> 
> ...



Ty Elaw And Scottsman and oneacer, The chains are gone and im gonna get the Sno-Hogs.. I could never stand the chains bouncing the machine all over the place.


So, I found a link from another forum from years ago about finding a replacement U-Joint other than an ariens. The company is McMaster-Carr


Here is the link 



https://www.mcmaster.com/6445K3


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Such a nice project. I might do the same rebuild on my 1979 724 in the next few years.


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

malisha1 said:


> Such a nice project. I might do the same rebuild on my 1979 724 in the next few years.



Its not to bad, Just doing a little at a time malisha1 . I wasn't really going to go this far but it started looking so good i just want to keep going.. I Gotta get it done though within about a month or so just in case it snows a bit early.. This weekend im gonna hit it hard and try to get a bunch done.


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

oneacer, I just ordered the Xtracs , i have had them on snowblowers in the past and i was happy with their performance.. I also have a photo of the U-joints ELaw. I like them.. This will get rid off all the play in the chute adjustment. drove me crazy. 18 bucks a piece


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

Im also looking for the White Ariens Handle Bar Panel that has the Ariens Logo on the front of it that sits on the bars right in front of the Chute handle.. mine was missing when i got it. Im gonna ask a couple people who may have one . If anyone here has one let me know.. TY..... I believe its part Number 2033


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

Some more work done tonight, long friggin day. All the emblems are original.. I taped them all off. Why buy new? Nothing wrong with these


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey Chuck, look at your gearbox... near the 1/4 pipe plugs to see if there is an " 00 " stamped near there. I'm not sure exactly when I switched over from using factory gear oil to 00 grease in all my gearboxes, but I stamp 00 onto each one that I've done. There are mixed opinions about swapping lubricants, but that's how I now proceed with them. If your unit has oil and you want to switch over to grease... leave auger assembly apart, drain the oil, bring it with you when you visit. We can easily fill it with grease and you will never worry about lubricant ever again.

P.S. Noicee Shoes !!!


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

P.S. Noicee Shoes !!![/QUOTE said:


> @Shaw351
> 
> 
> Those Shoes are Bada$$. wont need a set of those for a very long time..lol. It definitely has oil , ill let you know if i gonna bring it or not.. The reason i know it has oil, is , i had the auger assembly tilted upright and one of the screws on the gear case was loose and i had a little few drips of oil seep out overnight a few days ago. What viscosity oil is in it now? Synesthetic or Regular?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

ChuckD said:


> Im also looking for the White Ariens Handle Bar Panel that has the Ariens Logo on the front of it that sits on the bars right in front of the Chute handle.. mine was missing when i got it. Im gonna ask a couple people who may have one . If anyone here has one let me know.. TY..... I believe its part Number 2033


Virtually Impossible to find one without a crack in it. I have some, but Nothing Perfect.


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> Virtually Impossible to find one without a crack in it. I have some, but Nothing Perfect.



your right @Jackmels , 



Everyone ive seen has a crack in it or something wrong with it


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

More Photos, Got the Auger assembly back together...............


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

*New Updates*

Heres a few updates,, Its been slow going but lookin good


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

*Wrapping it up Finally*

This was a great project.. I know this thing in and out.. Its not all original but on this one i dont care.. IT runs and works perfect. Every bearing and every moving part is greased and working perfectly. The bars were chrome but were pitted so i painted them.. I didn't want white bars so i bought some aluminum colored paint to keep a similar appearance of the original chrome.. I think it looks pretty good. Let me know what you think.. My next one , will be 100% original just so i can see how good it will look.. This one will be my blower i use all the time.


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

*More*

More Photos


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

By the way, I have no idea why some photos are not shown correctly..


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

Perfect restoration. Great work!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Chuck,

In my current rebuild, my 10M4, I have ordered the same decal for the shifter speeds, but opted to paint a white strip before I put it on, as the original would have been from the factory ... Better visibility than the black over the orange. I'm pretty picky I guess, I even ordered the original Sno Thro in the upper bucket corner ... 

I opted to do the trim in black, i.e. Handle bars, rods, etc. , to match the black B&S engine I put on years ago.


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

@oneacer

I didn't even know that the decal for the shifter was not white when i put it on,, It had a white background, on the backing but when i put it on tonight it just had the black numbers left on the shifter.. I was surprised but im ok with it because the snowblower Isn't an original anyway, but i was surprised to see the black lettering..Your are correct though, the originals i removed tonight where on a white background.. Good catch


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

badbmwbrad said:


> Perfect restoration. Great work!


Not perfect but not bad.. Lol. Ty Brad!!:wink2:


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey Chuck, I have a factory reproduction white background shift selector decal if you want it. I bought a few for some rebuilds, and didn't use them all. Also have a differential lockout decal for the hub.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Shaw351,

If Chuck does not take those decals, I will be doing a complete restore of my 10M6 in the Spring and could use those if you don't need them. PM me if you need details.


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

@Shaw351




Shaw351 said:


> Hey Chuck, I have a factory reproduction white background shift selector decal if you want it. I bought a few for some rebuilds, and didn't use them all. Also have a differential lockout decal for the hub.


 Ill shoot you a Pm Shaw.. Ive been meaning to give you a call, just been real busy lately.. Work is winding down here now, so ill shoot you a text/call soon so we can meet up.. Thanks Again


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

oneacer said:


> @Shaw351,
> 
> If Chuck does not take those decals, I will be doing a complete restore of my 10M6 in the Spring and could use those if you don't need them. PM me if you need details.


Oneacer i will send some to you, even have the yellow " Squeeze Handle to Stop Wheel Drive " label. Not sure if i have more differential labels, does your machine have a differential or is it positraction??

PM me your address and I'll get them mailed out to you.

No charge ..... just a promise to " Pay It Forward " with helping someone else for free when the situation presents itself to you. 

I enjoy helping others, as several members here can attest to that I've not charged for my work and only asked for them to do the same to help someone else in need.


Here is the website that other members can find these hard to get labels.

Reproduction Snowblower Decals - Ariens - Page 1 - Vintage Reproductions


----------



## Ariensboy (Apr 2, 2019)

Nice restoration! Great job! Thanks for sharing your project


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 8, 2015)

Ariensboy said:


> Nice restoration! Great job! Thanks for sharing your project



Thanks Ariensboy.. Im happy with it. I think im going to do another one but this time, im going to do one 100% factory restoration, with original engine,everything. I will really take my time on the next one


----------

